# How often do you ...?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Then suggest the next one

I will start

Change your bed sheets


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL. Not often enough. :um

Shower?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Daily.

How often do you go to a movie theater (divided between pre- and post-Covid)?


----------



## pleonasm (Mar 11, 2021)

Pre-covid: Maybe once a year
Post-Covid: Never

Cook your own food?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I never cook my own food...although I really would like to learn someday.


How often do you get your haircut?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Every three or so months.

How often do you eat "meatless" meals?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Probably every day

How often do you go grocery shopping?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Once a week I stock up and occasionally I'll pick up a few small things here or there throughout the week.


How often do you drink water?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Daily...recently got into the flavored vitamin water..good stuff.


How often do you order from Amazon?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Probably once every 2-3 months.

How often do you drink 100% fruit juice?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I drink 100% fruit and vegetable juice (Apple, celery, cucumber, kale, ginger and spinach) about 5 times a week most weeks. Sometimes I can't find what I want when I go to the store.



How often do you exercise?


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Not enough and that's all I say on that. :lol

How often do you get intoxicated?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

How often do you endhorse something?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Ah... never???? :lol

How often do you travel?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty much never

How often do you eat pickles just to be eating something?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely.

How often do you log on to SAS?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Several times a day most days. I pretty much always have it up in the background when doing other things.


How often do you watch shows on T.V., Netflix ( any streaming service?)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

It depends if there's something I want to watch. Some days I won't watch anything. Other days I might have something on in the background.

How often do you talk with other people in a week?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Multiple times a day for a couple hours during the week, several phone groups a day that are 50 minutes long, and maybe once over the weekend. Plus my therapist once a week.


How often do you drive?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Couple times a week maybe

How often do you soak your left hand in warm milk for 45 minutes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Never, it seems like a good way to attract stray cats. 

How often do you make phone calls?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rarely...only when absolutely needed.


How often do you go to the beach?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not ever at the moment even though I live about 5 minutes driving distance from one. The last time I went was before Covid.


How often do you dance to music in your room when no one is watching?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Rarely nowadays... in my teens and early twenties I used to do that daily. Now I'm old and grumpy . So, maybe once a month, at most. 

How often do you look into the mirror?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Once or twice a day to fix hair, shave, brush teeth and floss after a shower.


How often do you sing along to music?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Everytime I'm driving in my car. (the only place nobody can hear me sing )

How often do you eat chocolate?


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

A lot less than I used to. This is a good thing.

How often do you swear/curse?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

When I'm angry or get hurt like stubbing my toe or banging my knee on the corner of my desk...a quarter of my life.


How often do you listen to music?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mostly during my workday....Spotify playlist of my favorite songs.


How often do you skip meals?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Once or twice a week, usually if I feel depressed.


How often do you drink caffeine(coffee, energy drink etc?)


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

3-5 times a week 

How often do you take naps


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not very often, 0-3 times a week. If I'm feeling particularly down I tend to take naps.


How often do you take walks?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Not very often...because I am lazy and also we have long winters here.


How often do you watch the news?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty much never or pretty much only when something bad is happening. And sometimes not even then

How often do you say your favorite words?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Minus a few words...I treat them all equally, so I guess I don't have a favorite? When I was a kid it was probably "Why?"





How often do you stay up late at night? (subjectively to what NP consider late)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Every day (and night) is the same to me. I don't have a place in my own mind for "late" other than what other people consider to be late. I am up all hours of the day and night but I probably sleep just as many hours as anyone else. Just at way more random times. 

How often do you whistle?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never.

How often do you drink hot chocolate?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Never...not for a long time but damn does that sound really good! I might pick some up next time I go to the store.


How often do you buy things don't need?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never.

How often do you read in a book?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Almost never

How often do you force yourself to do things you hate just because they're cool and you're supposed to?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Never, I don't do anything I don't want to do.


How often do you watch movies? (I'd be more creative but I always feel like these threads have a time limit before someone else posts.  )


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

If I can include youtube videos in movie category, then daily.

How often do you cook ?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Almost daily.

How often do you take the train?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rarely.


How often do you get headaches?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Thankfully not often.


How often do you remember your dreams?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

A few times a month.

How often do you go into nature?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Rarely

How often do you get take-out


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Rarely. Once or twice a month.


How often do you look up at the sky at night?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Occassionally...but more frequent of late due to recent insomnia issues.


How often do you go to a casino?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Never. Last time I was in a casino I was a kid. There aren't any near where I live but I probably wouldn't go to them anyway. 



How often do you check your email?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

My personal email...once or twice daily but my work email I check much more frequently.


How often do you go to the grocery store?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fairly often. About once every week or two

How often do you just randomly see an image of a worn out Converse shoe in your mind?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never...not a fan of that brand.


How often do you buy new sneakers?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not very often. I've been wearing the same shoes for over a year now but that's party due to covid. At most maybe two pairs a year.


How often do you look out the window(s) in your room or house during the day?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quite often...especially since my room is also my office since I am working from home.


How often do you go camping?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never.

How often do you make pancakes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never 

How often do you make up new words for things that already have words but you don't like them?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I do that occassionally.


How often do you order pizza?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Once every couple of months or so.


How often do you take multivitamins?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Every day. When I take B Complex, it makes my hands stink. They stink right now. :lol

How often do you take things apart?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Not sure, hardly ever or never.

How often do you do push ups?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

lol never, ever. My skinny arms and nonexistent pectoral muscles won't allow it. When I've tried I did like 3 and died.

Wash your hair?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never. I shave my head so don't have hair.

Put things you took apart back together?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I suppose the closest I get is taking the wheel off my bike to change a tube. That happens a few times a season. Beyond that, never.

How often do you wash your sheets?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Semi often. 


How often do you impulse buy things?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I did quite often when I was younger but not much anymore.

How often do you feel low energy in the afternoon?


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Every single day.

how often do you tell a joke that causes other people to laugh?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I made my therapist laugh a couple of times today but that was more just making humorous comments rather than telling jokes.

How often do you binge-watch show series on streaming sites?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never used a streaming site. Using regular viewing methods, I rarely binge watch much. 

How often do you swim in a public pool?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I haven't in a very long time. But I use to swim daily in my apartment complex pool years ago when I lived in one and the pool was literally a few steps from my unit. 

How often do you use dental floss?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rarely....even though I should, don’t like the texture of it.


How often do you use public transportation?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

One day a week generally.

How often do you lay on your bed and put your feet up the wall? Or the back of a couch?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I sometimes lay in bed and put my feet up on the wall when it's really warm at night.

How often do you eat cheese?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Almost every day.

Stare at the clouds?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I gaze at the sky quite often.

How often do you compare yourself to others?


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Far too often... and I usually find myself coming up wanting.

How often do you spend all night awake?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I go through cycles. For a couple of weeks I'll sleep every night, then for a couple of weeks I'm up all night once or twice a week.

How often do you spend a little time in nature?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Not as often as I would like.


How often do you worry about your health?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Every day

How often do you square dance barefooted on the sidewalk?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never done it...sounds like fun though.


How often do you go to the mall?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I avoid the mall like a plague. Last time I went was a couple years ago to check out a guitar my brother wanted to buy. Hated the experience, always do.

How often do you drink Coke?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I drink Coke zero (rarely) because my mom likes it and I will drink it when I'm out of Diet Pepsi. I don't like it though. Nasty aftertaste!

How often do you wear the same clothes for more than a day?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I sometimes wear the same pair of jeans for a couple of days in a row before washing them. I only have 3 pairs of pants and a couple of shorts lol.

How often do you go to the bank?


----------



## Shydragon221 (Mar 30, 2021)

Starcut83 said:


> I sometimes wear the same pair of jeans for a couple of days in a row before washing them. I only have 3 pairs of pants and a couple of shorts lol.
> 
> How often do you go to the bank?


 about years ago. all online these days.

How often do you swear


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Frequently. I'm more foul-mouthed than I'd like honestly. It's like a precision thing, swearing.

Listen to your favorite Beatles songs?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I listen to Let it be on occasion, I actually posted a cover version in the "What are you listening to right now?" not too long ago.

How often do you talk to yourself in your mind?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

All the time. Sometimes I actually structure it like a conversation, be it me vs me or me and a hypothetical other or someone I know.

Rewatch something you've seen a thousand times?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

lol There are several shows I've watched many times over the years. I think it was because they provided comfort in tough times.

How often do you draw? Even if it's just doodling when you're bored.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Almost never.
How often do you go to the grocery store?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Around once every 2-3 days. 

How often do you flush the toilet at home?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

A few times a day.


How often do you wear perfume or cologne?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Think the last time I used perfume -outside spraying a bit on a wrist to see what one smells like- I was like 15 maybe. I can't really imagine a situation where I'd use perfume or cologne willingly, despite the fact that I like it on women if the fragrance is pleasant. OK I thought one: if I had a girlfriend and she wanted me to wear one I also liked.

How often do you drool while sleeping?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Very rarely, I think I've done it a little maybe several times in my life.

How often do you stop the timer on the microwave before it beeps?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Every now and then. When I'm really hungry I'm impatient. I'll go up to 10 seconds but no more.

How often do you kick yourself for something you perceive you did wrong a long time ago?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not often.

How often do you do you recycle?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

^
You lucky b*****d lol

I'm afraid we're not very good with recycling where I live, there isn't much of an option. Personally, the closest I come to "recycling" involves grass trimings and fruit and vegetable waste. Yes, I eat cow, I am not proud.

Drink a glass of cold, freshly squeezed lemonade?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

^lol. I attribute it to meditation on and off over the years. I eat cow too. 😂

Never.

How often do you go for walks at night?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

How often does your mask leave a scuff on the tip of your nose after you take it off?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pretty often. It seems to find its way on by itself and then when I realize it, it doesn't want to come off. Not forcing it helps.

How often do you have good dreams?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Every now and then. Been a while now. I'm not having nightmares either though which is good.

How often do you wake up from an amazing dream, go back to sleep and pick it up where you left off?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I do that occassionally.

How often do you stay in pajamas all day?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Only when really sick or hungover.

How often do you check what's under the sofa?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Only when I mop under it.

How often do you do crazy stuff ? (by your definition of crazy)


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not often. I've done some pretty crazy stuff in the past though.

How often do you ride a bike?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Almost never. We have a bike, and I should go out on it every day for health reasons. So I'm stupid.

How often do you change your haircut, or style your hair different through other means?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not often. I keep it pretty short so there's not much I can do with it.

How often do you change your clothes during the day?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Depends on whether I showered before going to bed or I'm doing it at around noon. Then it's none and one time a day respectively. Unless I have to do some kind of physical work that'll make me sweat or get dirty, then it's another one, possibly two. Or if I get cold or hot, then I'll throw something on or take something off.

Clean the inside of your computer?


----------



## Bailey627 (Mar 20, 2021)

Never, it t would be kinda hard to take apart a laptop

How often do you drink soda?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

How often do you check your phone?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Every time it dings or if I walked away from where I left it for a while.

How often do you check the current time?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Now and then. 

How often do you shave your back?


----------



## Bailey627 (Mar 20, 2021)

Never and never will

How often do you go to sleep early in the morning?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Somewhat often. Sometimes I don't go to bed till 2-4AM. If I stay up later than that then I usually end up staying up all day.

How often do pat your head and rub your stomach?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not sure

How often do you get hissed at by geese?


----------



## Bailey627 (Mar 20, 2021)

I didn’t know geese hissed, so never.

How often do you listen to music?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A lot

How often do you say "I don't know"?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quite frequently!


How often do you use a curse word?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Everyday.

How often do you do laundry?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Once or twice a week.

How often do you awe at all of existence?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I can get to a place like that sometimes (not _very_ often) where I'm grateful to exist in an unimaginably large and complex universe. How often depends on what external ideas I'm feeding on as well as just a temporary positive/thankful mindset.

How often do you become irrationally fearful in the dark?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Never. Maybe if I was sensory deprivation tanks, I don't know.

How often do you notice smells?


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Starcut83 said:


> Never. Maybe if I was sensory deprivation tanks, I don't know.
> 
> How often do you notice smells?


 Whenever I don't have the flu.

How often do you play video games ?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pretty much never any more. I don't know if I ever will again. They just don't interest me as they did before. Nice past time though.

How often do you lose your keys?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never.

How often do you talk to your parents?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

My dad fairly often, mom every now and again.

How often do you use mouthwash?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I like it, but not often. We don't usually buy it.

How often do you read/watch/listen to your local news?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pretty much never. I do a brief search online every now and then to get an idea of what's going on.

How often do you do housework/cleaning?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Now and then

How often do you wake up with a headache that doesn't go away later on?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Thankfully never, sorry if you're going through that.

How often do you use candles?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

When there are power outages, which used to happen very frequently in my area. They've gotten a lot better now so I kinda miss it. I love candlelight despite candles being somewhat dangerous.

Listen to albums from start to finish?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Usually. Some of my favorite albums are concept albums so it makes it easy (DSOTM, The Wall, etc). And also some of my favorite albums are compilations so that also makes it easy. When there are no bad songs. 

Whistle a random tune that you always whistle because you have a thing for it for some unknown reason?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

I never whistle. Not good at it.

How often do you do jumping jacks?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Never. Sometimes I get up off my duff and do random stretches and lunges and things because I randomly feel the need to move. I should do jumping jacks. 
How often do you watch a movie?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Not often, maybe a few times a year.

How often do you get hiccups?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Few times a year. 

How often do you wear glasses?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Daily. 

How often do you go for walks?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not often as I'd like to, lately.

How often do you read books?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Starcut83 said:


> Not often as I'd like to, lately.
> 
> How often do you read books?


Every day. How often do you take a bath?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't really take baths. Pretty much just showers.

How often do you drink coffee black?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Everyday.

How often do you take supplements?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Every day. Multivitamins only though. Well known brands. I don't trust novelty supplements.

How often do you buy a new mousepad for your computer?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never. I don't use a mousepad.

How often do you chew gum?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Usually when I'm in the car. If I have gum then a couple of times a week.

How often do you use eye drops?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

The morning after I fell asleep with contact lenses on. Been a while since I ran out of contacts months ago.

Sing in the shower?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never.

How often do you drink wine?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never....I don’t drink at all.


How often do you wear flip flops?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Not technically flip flops, but I wear slides daily.
How often do you have a nightmare?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

A few times a month.

How often do you drink tea?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Few times a month

How often do you have to fight to do something that should take little effort but your first few attempts fail because you're not putting any effort into it? lol


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Hmm that's a good question. A few times a month.

How often do you look at the night sky?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Often-ish.

How often do you sing in the shower?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Almost every time.

Get back pains?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Occasionally.


How often do you check the weather forecast?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

A few times a week.

How often do you look something up on wikipedia?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Check stuff there pretty regularly


How often do you clean your bedroom?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Daily, I think. I tend to just keep it cleaned up as I go.
How often do you drive a car?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Several times a week.

How often do you listen to music?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Daily
How often do you check your phone?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

A lot...probably more than I should.


How often do you get your car washed?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not often. Once a month if that.

How often do you travel?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never.

How often do you go camping?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never been...not my thing.


How often do you go to amusement parks?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Around once a year maybe when I was young. Very rarely as an adult. Last I went to one must have been many years ago. 

Clean your toilet?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Whenever needed...nothing set.


How often do you go out for coffee?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never

How often do you watch true crime?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never.


How often do you watch a baseball game?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never

How often do you use an umbrella?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rarely.


How often do you wear shorts?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

In summer everyday at home. 

How often do you flirt?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never.


How often do you change your hair color?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Maybe twice in my life.

How often do you go to bed later than you should?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pretty often.


How often do you skip breakfast?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't even know what breakfast is. I eat whenever I get up and that is usually whenever it is. So in that sense, I never skip breakfast. But I never have mornings, afternoons or evenings or nights. It's all the same and every meal is just a meal or a snack or a binge.

How often do you force yourself to stay awake when you're tired?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rarely.


How often do you listen to the radio?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

A few times a week.

How often do you brush your hair?


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't brush my hair at all lol I just comb it with my fingers, put on a beanie to make it more straight, then make it staticky in places. The result is often Edward Scissorhands-esque.

How often do you find yourself singing a song you hate that got stuck in your ear?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Fairly often. For some reason, a lot of the songs I don't like are so catchy.

How often do you eat "non-breakfast" food for breakfast?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rarely...I am not a big breakfast eater in general.


How often do you buy a new cell phone?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Every 3-4 years
How often do you shovel snow?


----------



## moonman1488 (Apr 21, 2021)

Cletis said:


> LOL. Not often enough. :um
> 
> Shower?


Everyday


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Never, never lived in a heavy snowing place. 

How often do you shave your legs?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Haha it's been a while tbh. Only if it's "necessary" to conform socially, like when my legs are exposed in summer, but that's not often. 

How often do you eat cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quite often....pretty much daily I’d say.


How often do you go to the movies?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never.
How often do you order pizza?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

How often do you put a purple chip clip on your nose and look at yourself in the mirror and just laugh?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Always when I need cheering up.

How often do you buy someone a gift?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Not often.


How often do you see your neighbors?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Once a week or more.
How often do you give compliments?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not often

How often do you walk like a chicken while eating a waffle and turkey sandwich?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not often enough...


How often do you chew with your mouth open ?...


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never.


How often do you listen to podcasts?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Once every few weeks.

How often do you listen to audiobooks?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rarely.


How often do you purchase lottery tickets?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Never

How often do you go hiking?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never.


How often do you go out to eat?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

A couple of times a year.

How often do you eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Couple times a week at least...one of my favorites.


How often do you visit with your neighbors?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never.

How often do you go for a walk at night?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hardly ever...trying to do it more though.


How often do you lose power at your home?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

The fuse blows sometimes. Maybe twice a year. But no power outages.

How often do you buy new shoes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pretty often...especially in summer, love to collect flip flops.


How often do you watch youtube videos?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Daily. How often do you drink tea?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

A couple of times a day at least.

How often do you fill your car with a full tank of petrol/ diesel?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Currently I'm not using it. Otherwise once or twice a month.

How often do you charge your phone battery?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

At least once daily…sometimes more.


How often do you stay in your pajamas all day?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never. I don't wear pajamas. 

How often do you take a picture on your phone?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Very rarely…not my thing.


How often do you go to the park?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Daily or near daily. Assuming trails are also considered parks. 

How often do you water your plants?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

A few times a week. 
How often do you play a game on your phone?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes…not much lately though.


How often do you order pizza?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Never, 

How often do you listen to music?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Every day.
How often do you eat onions?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Couple times a week usually.


How often do you go to the movies?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Last year I didn't go. The year before I went once. Saw Midsommar which was so funny in one part the whole cinema was laughing. 

How often do you finnish reading a whole book?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

A few times a year. 

How often do you eat soy sauce?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never.


How often do you wear a watch?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never.

How often do you paint your nails?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rarely…maybe once every few months or so.


How often do you go swimming?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never. 
How often do you need to buy a new phone?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Not often…I stick to the older models and only get a new phone when needed.


How often do you stay in a hotel?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Very rarely,

How often do you eat fruit?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Pretty much every day.

How often do you go to the optician?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Once every 2 years, 

How often do you watch a film?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rarely…never been a big movie fan.


How often do you order from Amazon?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

On average, probably once per month. 

How often do you drink water?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Religiously, several times a day.

How often do you wash your car?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Once a year at most. 

How often do you lie?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Very very rarely and if I do it is mostly because of embarrassment on my part

how often do you curse?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Often. Though I am aware of my surroundings and refrain at times.

How often do you do things you know you need to do even if you don't feel like doing them?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, not enough. Sometimes its daily but there are a ton of things I should be doing

How often do you cook?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hardly ever…never really learned how, wouldn’t mind learning though.


How often do you attend a sporting event?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A handful of times in a lifetime if high school sporting events are counted. Otherwise, I don't know if it has been more than once in a lifetime.

How often do you watch movies?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

not as often as i'd like! i've been making my way through the Studio Ghibli catalog, want to go through the MCU after that. at my current pace, should be done by about 2040

how often do you procrastinate from school/housework?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

All the time

How often do you clean your toilet seat?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Once a week.

How often do you wake up in the middle of the night?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Probably too much, my sleeping patterns are not that good. Though in recent years/months, I do increasingly just feel that heavy sleepiness/fatigue tends to dominate more than it should. Whether that's a normal feeling in your 40s or not, I don't know. 

How often do your talk to your pet, stroke it, or whatever, if you still have pet(s)?

(I used to talk to the cats nearly every day, especially Elspeth the black as opposed to the shyer tabby Morag who was more mother's cat. But when they got old before both died, they stopped moving around the house or backyard so much, I often had to seek them out. Though Elspeth always had a frequently heard loud miaow. When she was maybe getting some dementia in her last years, it became very loud and seemed to became totally random. Morag had a far more subtle miaow, which you only heard occasionally unless she was distressed for some reason.)


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't have pets; I do sit outside with the neighbourhood cat whenever she runs up to me.

How often do you wash your duvet?


----------



## Mary.Guertena (Aug 4, 2021)

I prefer to once a week >.<

How often do you do something artistic?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rarely…I lack the skills🙁.


How often do you buy new clothes?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Only when I have to...maybe once or twice a year. 

How often do you go to live music?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ocassionally…maybe once a year at most.



How often do you order from Amazon?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Too often. Probably at least weekly.

How often do you cry?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

B-boys don't cry...! Pesky onions.

How often do you find yourself laughing or giggling at some amusing conversation, scenario, or thought that occurs in your mind?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


How often do you go to the beach?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

How often do you get so hungry that you bite the fork while chowing down?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never

How often do you pandiculate?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I never really kept track. I guess whenever I need to.

How often do you brush your tongue?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Rarely. Thanks for reminding me.

How often do you have parasitic vermin latch on to you? (ticks, leech, lice, fleas, etc)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

May have been two years since I've had a tick on me. Not sure.

How often do you go for a walk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Couple times a week, at least.

How often do you clean out the cat's litter box?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't have a cat
How often do you watch movies at the theater?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Last time was 2015 (Star Wars The Force Awakens), but I’ve been thinking of getting back into it recently.

How often do you send a letter through the post?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Almost never…can’t remember the last time I did that.


How often do you go to the grocery store?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

2 to 3 times a week.

How often do you view porn?


----------



## Eprileve (5 mo ago)

Haven't for many years. What kind of a question was that?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

^I think an honest one.

How often do you go to the grocery store each week?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Once or twice.


How often do you eat chocolate?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely nowadays.

HODY eat potato chips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ocassionally.


How often do you go to brunch?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Almost never now but used to go once in awhile.

HODY take a nap?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never. I can't nap. If I go to sleep, I'll either sleep for hours or wake up off and on feeling like death.

How often do you laugh at your farts?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Haha I've never heard it put that way if you mean what I imagine. Never though. I don't fart often though and they're usually small squeakers.

How often do you wear black?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Starcut83 said:


> Haha I've never heard it put that way if you mean what I imagine.


 Yeah. That should have been "laugh at" instead of "laugh out". Not sure how I screwed up the spelling.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I wear black often.

HODY eat at Taco Bell?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

HODY try something new?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Not very often nowadays - my life is very boring now. New things are limited mostly to new foods, like a cake I haven't tried at my favourite cafe or something. Probably for the best though considering my age and general mental health.

How often do you get your hair cut?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Every day. I shave my head with an electric head shaver. Haven't had to get a haircut for years. 

HODY take things apart just to see what's in there?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never.


How often do you go to the post office?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Occasionally 

HODY go swimming?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Almost never.


HODY attend a baseball game?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

HODY see the acronym "HODY" and think about Howdy Doody?


----------



## Rundleton (4 mo ago)

Every single time, because this is the first time I've ever seen it lol

How often do you get a good night's sleep?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not very often

HODY check the air pressure in your tires?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never…I don’t drive.


HODY spend all day in your pajamas?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't have pajamas 

HODY think about Mick Jagger?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hardly ever.

HODY do you brush your teeth?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Never

HODY dance in front of the mirror 😛


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never.

HODY change the oil in your car?


----------

